# Minecraft SON!!!! XD



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

Just bought Minecraft today! Yeaaah booy lol (official anyway ;-) ) lol! Anyway was a little sad to find out you can't play online from the luancher yet :-( but the single player mods keep me goin! Lol anyway random minecraft topic soo who else gots it?? Lol (official or not) lol.

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, i just got it too. Battery life has suddenly become worthless. Amazingly great game.


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

Cblox said:


> Yeah, i just got it too. Battery life has suddenly become worthless. Amazingly great game.


LOL yes true.do you know anyway to play online with it?


----------

